# Video editing software?



## Sara_H (8 May 2014)

I've just taken deliver of a go pro looky likey camera.

Most of the time I'll be deleting the memory card and starting afresh, but would like to edit and save some recordings eg I'll be recording at the Space for Cycling ride on 17th May, so would like to edit it and possibly set some of it to music, and my son wants to make some video's with the dog (dogs eye view kind of thing).

I've never done any kind of video editing before, so something simple and easy to use please! And free!


----------



## MontyVeda (8 May 2014)

I asked the same question a few years ago... turned out i had *Windows Movie Maker* all along... pre-installed with XP. Have a look in your programs list if you run Windows and you might have it too. I'm sure there's better stuff out there, but it's easy enough to use and free


----------



## Sara_H (8 May 2014)

I've just had a quick look, can't see movie maker, though I may be lookng in the wrong place. I've never quite got to grips with Windows 8.


----------



## DefBref (8 May 2014)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows/get-movie-maker-download


----------



## Dragonwight (8 May 2014)

VLC has some handy editing features.


----------



## User269 (8 May 2014)

Sara_H said:


> I've just had a quick look, can't see movie maker, though I may be lookng in the wrong place. I've never quite got to grips with Windows 8.


On the start page, just start typing 'movie maker' and the search panel and result will appear on the right. I've not used the Win7 or 8 version, but the XP version is easy to use and has most of the features you would ever need.


----------



## F70100 (8 May 2014)

Hi @Sara_H. Might I trouble you for a link to the camera you bought? I'm looking for something similar myself. Ta.


----------



## JasonHolder (8 May 2014)

Video pad. Is perfect.
Try OBS if you need screen capture from your PC too. Great bit of software


----------



## Sara_H (8 May 2014)

F70100 said:


> Hi @Sara_H. Might I trouble you for a link to the camera you bought? I'm looking for something similar myself. Ta.


Its this one.

http://www.foxoffer.com/sj4000-full-hd-waterproof-action-helmet-camera-p-659.html#.U2t9ofldXhM


----------



## Lanzecki (8 May 2014)

I've tried several in the course of my video's and for work. I've even paid for a few. TBH Windows movie maker is as good as most. Don't waste ya money of other stuff.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 May 2014)

Do any of these allow you to create videos from multiple other videos? When I finish setting up my rear camera, I'll be simultaneously recording from helmet-cam and seat-post-cam, and I want to make videos showing these together.


----------



## Lanzecki (8 May 2014)

Yes. all of them. Most you can drag and drop the original vid to the editing software.

One thing to consider many of these cycling vids are massive. So unless you've a really good PC, edit each one down first, save them as the highest HQ vid you can, then drag them all together to make a final cut


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 May 2014)

Don't I know it!  Each GoPro video of my commute home is about 24GB for the Hero3+, and 16GB for the Hero3 (which is odd, considering the resolution and frame rate is the same). My PC should be up to the job: it's a new laptop PC bought late last year, with an SSD (900GB) instead of traditional HDD, 16GB RAM, and very fast processor .


----------



## Tyke (9 May 2014)

Iv`e just started with Lightworks http://www.lwks.com/

Not the easiest thing to learn but you can do anything from basic clips to full blown films. A pro editing program and the free version lets you do everything but only saves out at 720 . There are loads of tutorial vids on the site and utube is full of them.


----------



## Sara_H (9 May 2014)

Thanks all. I've downloaded the Windows Movie Maker. Just need a tutorial now!


----------



## Johnny Mire (9 May 2014)

How about this?



Started off with WMM myself, since have upgraded to Movie Edit Pro. Quite good for audio dubbing. GoPro camera is so much fun, enjoy!


----------



## Sara_H (9 May 2014)

Johnny Mire said:


> How about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Started off with WMM myself, since have upgraded to Movie Edit Pro. Quite good for audio dubbing. GoPro camera is so much fun, enjoy!



Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## sackville d (10 May 2014)

I clicked on the YT clip,then watched another, and another then found this little gem of a film.
Its called hyperlapsing and uses Street View for its images,a bit mesmerising


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngdAF_QFvRc&feature=share&list=PL-3mr0QREVv2soffJskxUstCxA2pYaiQy&index=3


----------

